# How Can I Keep My Roomate Off My Computer?



## Rollofthedice (May 19, 2007)

The login screen comes up every time the computer boots and he doesn't have an account on my computer, so how is he able to bypass the login screen.  I know he is because I can see the documents he is opening in the Recent Documents section.  

I don't want him to get on because he uses it for surfing for online porn and he prints stuff wasting my ink.  So I've been thinking of getting a lock for my room, but I was hoping there was a less expensive way to keep him off.

And I don't really want to confront him about this because I don't want to lose my temper and possibly fight him over this.  This really pisses me off that he's doing this.


----------



## SFR (May 19, 2007)

Rollofthedice said:


> The login screen comes up every time the computer boots and he doesn't have an account on my computer, so how is he able to bypass the login screen. I know he is because I can see the documents he is opening in the Recent Documents section.
> 
> I don't want him to get on because he uses it for surfing for online porn and he prints stuff wasting my ink. So I've been thinking of getting a lock for my room, but I was hoping there was a less expensive way to keep him off.
> 
> And I don't really want to confront him about this because I don't want to lose my temper and possibly fight him over this. This really pisses me off that he's doing this.


 
Do you have a guest account enabled?  If so, disable it.  (Control Panel > User Accounts)


----------



## lee101 (May 19, 2007)

Also maybe he is getting on through the administrator's account, if you press ctrl-alt-delete twice at the logon screen then you can type Administrator in as the user, and if there is no password set then it will let him logon


----------



## Tuffie (May 19, 2007)

Maybe hes going into safe mode at boot up, and then changes the passoword...

Kent.


----------



## Rollofthedice (May 19, 2007)

Guest account was already off and I just changed my password in case he somehow figured it out.  So it could be the safe mode then?


----------



## hpi (May 19, 2007)

Kill him.


----------



## s_m_w_d (May 19, 2007)

hpi said:


> Kill him.



That can be plan Z  

You could setup a password through the bios so evertime you turn on your machine that it will ask you for the password he wouldnt be able to get around that well he could by simply removing the battery on the board but who would go through that much effort for porn.


----------



## ADE (May 19, 2007)

tell him to get his own computer.  lock him out, don't let him in unless he sings a document to never use your computer therefore by law not allowing him to use it and if he does go to judge Judy.


----------



## ducis (May 19, 2007)

fake that a massive virus is on your computer (via remote login) and get him to run screaming to you saying all the stuff hes done and he'll never do it Again


----------



## magicman (May 19, 2007)

Why don't you simply set a BIOS password? Then he won't be able to get in, short of physically resetting the CMOS jumper switch on the motherboard itself. It'd prompt for the password before Windows even gives you the option of safe mode, let alone the logon screen.


----------



## tlarkin (May 19, 2007)

get a new roomate or get your own place.  Living alone is so awesome, and you'll never want roomates again


----------



## JamesBart (May 19, 2007)

cut his hands off?


----------



## ADE (May 20, 2007)

give him his own account so he doesn't mess up yours? And tell him to save everything on an external HDD? I duno...


----------



## Rollofthedice (May 20, 2007)

The BIOS password sounds good.  How do I do that?  I only have limited computer knowledge.  And thanks for the replies, some had me laughing.


----------



## leet6thgrader (May 20, 2007)

Now that I think about it.. Your room mate probably ****ed with your computer and thats why it's messed up in your other thread.


----------



## Itanda (May 20, 2007)

Dude set up a video camra in your room looking at your computer then catch him looking at porn then say you wanna watch a movie with him and play the camera footage and see what he says


----------



## evanscnce (May 20, 2007)

The post it on break.com and make some profit off his porn watching ass haha!


----------



## CPTMuller (May 20, 2007)

Video tape like Itanda said. Then call Judge Judy about your "problem" and see what happens =D


----------



## Itanda (May 20, 2007)

CPTMuller said:


> Video tape like Itanda said. Then call Judge Judy about your "problem" and see what happens =D



=D i will stand as witness


----------



## Balask (May 20, 2007)

to set a BIOS password to hitting the ESC when its first booting up in the first menu, there should be a set BIOS password option.

I would recommend changing the admin password as well though; when booting keep pressing F8 until you get into windows start-up options, then select safe mode and login to the administrator account and create a password for that account.

Also I like your idea about changing your password.  The only other way I can think of him accessing your computer is through a LANMAN password cracker, my best opinion for this is choosing a password which isn't a normal word and includes at least one weird character.   If its 8 letters long it will take much longer than your away from your password to crack.


----------



## CPTMuller (May 20, 2007)

man this thread is awesome


----------



## INTELCRAZY (May 20, 2007)

My computer case has a front panel lock and side panel lock. It is like a vending machine lock and is almost impossible to pick unless he finds a key similar to it. Make sure you lock both of the locks, if you lock the side panel, he can't 'hotwire' it. 

You should unplug the power switch connector from the motherboard and it won't come on for him, then make it seem like it won't boot for you later, it will scare him pretty bad.


----------



## Jabes (May 21, 2007)

hide the battery and the power cord so then he can't get on.


----------



## Rollofthedice (May 24, 2007)

I checked out the safe mode options. Apparently there is an account named Administrator that show up in Safe Mode, but not normally and I think he might have been loggin on through that.  So I set a password for that and for the hint I typed "Use your own computer".  Can you believe that he has his own computer and still uses mine to surf for porn.  I'm also glad that I beat him technologically and didn't have to buy a lock for my door.  Anyways thanks a lot for the help, and I hope he doesn't find some other loophole.


----------



## Pizza_Boy (May 24, 2007)

why dont you just simply stay with the basics and create a password for the start up?????
isnt that simple?
i usually create a password like a noun any and the the homephone number to make it hard forhim to remember the digits.
eg Acer7216579884- a name then your home phone number
simple no need for a big fuss

even a 13 year old kid like me can do these sorts off things


----------



## tdeath101 (May 25, 2007)

or again...bios password works like a charm..you miss type the pass 3 times and it locks up (even though you can get back if you restart)..personally bios is the way to gooo


----------



## Rollofthedice (May 25, 2007)

Pizza_Boy said:


> why dont you just simply stay with the basics and create a password for the start up?????
> isnt that simple?
> i usually create a password like a noun any and the the homephone number to make it hard forhim to remember the digits.
> eg Acer7216579884- a name then your home phone number
> ...



Guess you didn't read my posts, huh.  He was bypassing my login screen and I didn't know how.  Now I know that it was by using the Safe Mode start-up.

tdeath101 - How can I set the BIOS password?  Someone said to press Esc during startup, but that didn't work for me.  The best I could do was to set a password for the Administrator account that showed up in Safe Mode start-up.  

That might be good enough, but I want to make sure there is no way for him to get on this time.  I have Windows XP.

Thanks.


----------



## tdeath101 (May 25, 2007)

do you know what brand of computer you have? (dell,HP,etc..) if its not esc then its probably f2 or the DEL button


----------



## Ben (May 25, 2007)

Rollofthedice said:


> tdeath101 - How can I set the BIOS password?  Someone said to press Esc during startup, but that didn't work for me.  The best I could do was to set a password for the Administrator account that showed up in Safe Mode start-up.
> 
> Thanks.



The most common keys to press are F2, F10, and F12. Try one of those, then you should be able to access the BIOS, and add a password.


----------



## tlarkin (May 25, 2007)

I am sorry but when physical access to a computer is part of the equation, security is almost non existent.  You can lock down a system by any means you want, and even physically lock it with a locking mechanism and i will still gain access to your computer.

Just tell him to stop it and get his own computer.


----------



## bluedishwasher (May 25, 2007)

put something hes scared of under the keyboard like a giant tarantula or a snake in a drive bay


----------



## tdeath101 (May 25, 2007)

true, but we are assuming he has basic to none computer knowledge (the roomate) and if all he is doing is watching porn...thats a secure assumption for me..


----------



## bumblebee_tuna (May 25, 2007)

Halian said:


> The most common keys to press are F2, F10, and F12. Try one of those, then you should be able to access the BIOS, and add a password.



Sometimes I forget what key to press to show Safe Mode options and I'll end up slamming on every key possible......

Jabes-When you take out the battery, the CMOS resets after sometime and, otherwise, resets any password or settings (not to mention, the time.....)

Edit: Put the shutdown.exe in your startup folder......


----------



## tlarkin (May 25, 2007)

tdeath101 said:


> true, but we are assuming he has basic to none computer knowledge (the roomate) and if all he is doing is watching porn...thats a secure assumption for me..



What is that famous line from several movies?  Assumption is the mother of all **** ups?  Assuming that he doesn't know that google exists is a good one too.  I mean you do realize that you can google most computer problems and find a solution, even find solutions into breaking into computers.


----------



## tdeath101 (May 25, 2007)

LMFAO shutdown as soon as your comp turns on lol i like that idea ahahahaha


----------



## CPTMuller (May 25, 2007)

Do you just boot into safe mode to get rid of the .EXE? Also he is correct, you'd be equally screwed because he could bypass anything after it.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna (May 25, 2007)

CPTMuller said:


> Do you just boot into safe mode to get rid of the .EXE? Also he is correct, you'd be equally screwed because he could bypass anything after it.



Ya, you probably could, I kinda just put it as a joke......


Here's one:  Put a parental lock/filter on your browser......


----------



## tlarkin (May 25, 2007)

bumblebee_tuna said:


> Ya, you probably could, I kinda just put it as a joke......
> 
> 
> Here's one:  Put a parental lock/filter on your browser......



windows is filled with these security flaws which allow any user to botch a system.  I mean you can do so many things to keep a user from fully using windows.  Making boot loops is fun, or changing their wall paper to like the back street boys then hacking the registry so they can never change their wall paper, so they are stuck with it.

However, better be careful what you do, because you can really piss some one off doing some of this stuff.

Heck, even putting a piece of tape on an optical mouse is a good prank


----------



## bumblebee_tuna (May 25, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> windows is filled with these security flaws which allow any user to botch a system.  I mean you can do so many things to keep a user from fully using windows.  Making boot loops is fun, or changing their wall paper to like the back street boys then hacking the registry so they can never change their wall paper, so they are stuck with it.
> 
> However, better be careful what you do, because you can really piss some one off doing some of this stuff.
> 
> Heck, even putting a piece of tape on an optical mouse is a good prank



Turn the voluem to 11 so the next time he watches/listens to pr0n......


----------



## Rollofthedice (May 25, 2007)

It sucks because most of the inconsiderate stuff he does I can't do much to get him back.  I work third shift and go to school in the morning and have no free time and he goes to school in the morning, doesn't work even part-time and has all the free time in the world.

I did buy him girl sandals, though, which is so far the only thing I've done to get back at him.  He was looking for a pair and so I found one just his size.  They have a black bottom sole and red straps with white flowers on the straps.  He wears them all the time, I think he thinks they're hawaiian.


----------



## bluedishwasher (May 25, 2007)

he sounds like a real dick, why would you keep him as a room mate? you could film him watching porn and send it to his mom or something...


----------



## kof2000 (May 25, 2007)

pretend you're into guys now and start touching him in places you normally wouldn't that will probably creep him out and get him to actually move out too!


----------



## INTELCRAZY (May 25, 2007)

Pizza_Boy said:


> why dont you just simply stay with the basics and create a password for the start up?????
> isnt that simple?
> i usually create a password like a noun any and the the homephone number to make it hard forhim to remember the digits.
> eg Acer7216579884- a name then your home phone number
> ...



He did that, you need to read a long computer book. THERE IS A 'back-door', if you don't set it up.


----------



## tlarkin (May 25, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> He did that, you need to read a long computer book. THERE IS A 'back-door', if you don't set it up.



its not a back door its a built in feature of the BIOS.  Just reset the jumper and all your power on passwords are belong to us now.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (May 25, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> its not a back door its a built in feature of the BIOS.  Just reset the jumper and all your power on passwords are belong to us now.



What about login screen + Ctrl+Alt+Del=Open Admin account?


----------



## tlarkin (May 25, 2007)

well if the admin account has no password then its not a back door it would be a faulty configuration.


----------



## bluedishwasher (May 26, 2007)

i still want to know why he let this guy move in with him


----------



## INTELCRAZY (May 26, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> well if the admin account has no password then its not a back door it would be a faulty configuration.



Yes, true, but it is still considered a "back-door" that is left wide open


----------



## tlarkin (May 26, 2007)

INTELCRAZY said:


> Yes, true, but it is still considered a "back-door" that is left wide open



I think you may be aruging semantics with me, but yes technically I guess it would be a back door, but at the same time I consider a back door to be an exploit that is used to create a back door, ie like a trojan.

its like saying that my Linux server's root password is blank, thats not really a back door that is more like a poor administrator who doesn't know what they are doing.

There are also file pathing bugs in windows and other knowns problems that you can exploit to gain access to certain resources (as there are in all OSes) and using a known exploit would be more like a back door.  Then again it comes down to semantics, because also an admin who doesn't keep up on security updates and gets exploited is also their own fault.


----------



## apj101 (May 26, 2007)

> and even physically lock it with a locking mechanism and i will still gain access to your computer.


im sorry but if he set a bios password, and locked up the box so you dont have access to the cmos jumper/internal battery then there is no way you are getting rounds
The bios password is so low level its even before the usb and other drives are initialised, theres no way you could bring something else on board. 
of course assuming you not an expert lock picker


----------



## tlarkin (May 26, 2007)

apj101 said:


> im sorry but if he set a bios password, and locked up the box so you dont have access to the cmos jumper/internal battery then there is no way you are getting rounds
> The bios password is so low level its even before the usb and other drives are initialised, theres no way you could bring something else on board.
> of course assuming you not an expert lock picker



dude, bolt cutters, done it before to an older desktop at work that some user put a pad lock on then quit.  I used bolt cutters, and unless its a kick ass master lock, most bolt cutters cut through basic pad locks.

Built in case locks can be drilled out, done that too.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (May 26, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> dude, bolt cutters, done it before to an older desktop at work that some user put a pad lock on then quit.  I used bolt cutters, and unless its a kick ass master lock, most bolt cutters cut through basic pad locks.
> 
> Built in case locks can be drilled out, done that too.



How about finding the simple key, "vending machine key". I have a million of them, the same key design is used for gun cabinets, computer cases, server rack enclosures, etc.


----------



## apj101 (May 26, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> dude, bolt cutters, done it before to an older desktop at work that some user put a pad lock on then quit.  I used bolt cutters, and unless its a kick ass master lock, most bolt cutters cut through basic pad locks.
> 
> Built in case locks can be drilled out, done that too.



ahh, i thought you were implying you could bypass the password, i didnt realise we where talking so invasive methods. given that most chasis are pretty thin aluminium you could get through it with a dremel multi tool and 10 mins....
but is room mate is much less incline to go chopping up bolts or angle grinding a hole in the case....it kinda cross a line between just logging on as guest and breaking and entering


----------



## tlarkin (May 26, 2007)

apj101 said:


> ahh, i thought you were implying you could bypass the password, i didnt realise we where talking so invasive methods. given that most chasis are pretty thin aluminium you could get through it with a dremel multi tool and 10 mins....
> but is room mate is much less incline to go chopping up bolts or angle grinding a hole in the case....it kinda cross a line between just logging on as guest and breaking and entering



I agree, I was simply stating physical access means security is thrown out the window...I mean according to the OP his roomate is a jerk face, so obviously he might do something like that.

who knows?


----------



## savedbygrace (May 26, 2007)

You could always disconnect the powercord and lock it up in your footlocker when your not present. Or the mouse.


----------



## bluedishwasher (May 27, 2007)

Rollofthedice said:


> I don't want him to get on because he uses it for surfing for online porn and he prints stuff wasting my ink.  So I've been thinking of getting a lock for my room, but I was hoping there was a less expensive way to keep him off.



1) use an internet filter to block all porn sites? could be an idea, whenever you leave set it to block almost everything
2)remove the ink cartridges when your out or something? sounds a bit draconian but its pretty practical


----------



## dragon2309 (May 27, 2007)

run away with the fuses to the mains electricity when you leave.... or if you're a real geek, set up an RFID tagging system, where your entry will fire off relays conencted in series with the electricity supply.... oooh, ive got ideas now

dragon


----------



## Jabes (May 27, 2007)

Edit: Put the shutdown.exe in your startup folder......[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> how do you do that?


----------



## Burgerbob (May 27, 2007)

Do this. 
http://thatvideosite.com/video/4143


----------



## JuggaloKillaz (May 27, 2007)

thats the most easiest way but does your room mate know how to run computers, cuz if so than all he has to do is remove the battery.


----------



## tlarkin (May 27, 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/2007/04/23/usb-bb-gun-sports-barrel-mounted-webcam-ensures-home-security/


----------



## Jabes (May 27, 2007)

what you could do is setup a new account and  have shutdown.exe in the startup and tell him that he can use that screen and have your screen password protected would be a good prank anybody agree?


----------



## MatrixEVO (May 27, 2007)

Best way: Be a man and confront the guy. Cmon, he wears girl sandals!


----------



## Draco Malfoy (May 28, 2007)

Well first do this:
Start -> Run "net user guest /active:no"
Start -> Run "net user Administrator new_password"

Then install a proxy server with filtering and a software firewall that only allows access via the proxy.


----------



## The_Beast (May 28, 2007)

Kick him in the balls as soon as he walks into your dorm

Then tell him that that will happen every time he uses your computer

problem solved


----------



## Holiday (May 29, 2007)

for me BIOS is F1. It will say on the boot screen what to press, just in case someone was having trouble.


----------



## Jabes (May 30, 2007)

The_Beast said:


> Kick him in the balls as soon as he walks into your dorm
> 
> Then tell him that that will happen every time he uses your computer
> 
> problem solved



I agree you don't want any other jerks like him.


----------



## INTELCRAZY (May 30, 2007)

Does this guy pay his fees/rent on time?? Sounds like one who doesn't


----------



## The_Beast (May 31, 2007)

A good ball kicking will set him straight


----------



## Twist86 (May 31, 2007)

tlarkin said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2007/04/23/usb-bb-gun-sports-barrel-mounted-webcam-ensures-home-security/



I will take 2 please....twice the shots hit twice the fun right?


Also I would just tell him to stay off my system....or kick him in the nuts.


----------



## ADE (May 31, 2007)

Never kick a man in the balls. no matter how much of a ****ing jack *** he is. You could be arrested for assault. if you do that, he damn well do it back, and a war of your own will start. ask for a new room mate. problem solved.


----------



## bumblebee_tuna (May 31, 2007)

ADE said:


> Never kick a man in the balls. no matter how much of a ****ing jack *** he is. You could be arrested for assault. if you do that, he damn well do it back, and a war of your own will start. ask for a new room mate. problem solved.



A little off topic but here's a few things though to think about: 1. You can only get arrested for assault in any situation if they know or can identify you and if they can actually catch you,  2. Especially if they get kicked in the balls, they would have to be 'man' enough (or a complete wuss in other situations.....) to declare it assault and have to describe it to the officials, (Yes, my roommate just kicked me in the balls, can you please go and arrest him now.....?)


----------



## Laptop (Jun 1, 2007)

Rollofthedice said:


> The login screen comes up every time the computer boots and he doesn't have an account on my computer, so how is he able to bypass the login screen.  I know he is because I can see the documents he is opening in the Recent Documents section.
> 
> I don't want him to get on because he uses it for surfing for online porn and he prints stuff wasting my ink.  So I've been thinking of getting a lock for my room, but I was hoping there was a less expensive way to keep him off.
> 
> And I don't really want to confront him about this because I don't want to lose my temper and possibly fight him over this.  This really pisses me off that he's doing this.



its a simple i can think of in my small brain... Try to delete all the other account that you have in your computer and keep one account protecting it by a passoword.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (Jun 1, 2007)

To get the username and times of the users logging on and off, click Start-> run and type: 
eventvwr.msc

then select security.  (This won't work if you are using a limited account.)


----------



## tlarkin (Jun 1, 2007)

if there is one thing I have learned in life is to just be a man and if you have a problem with someone tell them what the problem is.  Bottling it up and ignoring it will just make it worse in the end.  Once you hit that straw that breaks the camel's back you will end up fighting.

trust me, been there done that


----------

